# Days and Nights Mixed Up



## SXB (Jul 18, 2010)

My brand new collie is 9 weeks old and we just brought him home on Tuesday. He seems to be up all night, and a sleep all day. Just really, really lazy during most of the day. What's the quickest way to remedy this? 

Don't know if it's any use:
- He has fleas and is being treated for it
- He threw up yesterday, but my friend said its pretty regular for new puppies to do that.


----------



## cavaliermom (May 28, 2008)

it is too soon to expect him to adjust. He's an infant and his world has changed. He may also not feel too good (fleas/puking). Did you put him on a schedule - is his sleeping area quiet - do you walk him before bedtime - did you change his food - give me more details.

d


----------



## SXB (Jul 18, 2010)

- We're a pretty busy family so it's loud during the day, but at night he has peace and quiet until about 10 - 9 AM. 
- We did change his food, but it's the same brand he used to get, just a diff. type. 
- I take him to go pee at his bedtime, usually around 10 or 11, after this I play with him, and then I take him out again at 2 or 3, and then again at 5 or 6
- I don't take him on walks because this is heavily dog populated area, and he hasn't had all of his shots yet.

He is usually quiet from 11 - 2, but after I take him out to pee and I try to put him back in his sleeping area, he whines and yelps for the rest of the night until we take him out at 5


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Lots of puppies sleep A LOT during the day! They're babies, and they do tend to nap a lot! 
When you take him out at 2 or 3 is he sound asleep and you have to wake him up? Or, is he already starting to fuss because he has to pee? Lots of puppies need that middle of the night bathroom break, but some don't! Our first puppy only needed it until he was about 9-10 weeks old. But, our second puppy needed it until she was a good 12-14 weeks old. 
If he doesn't seem like he's waking up on his own to go in the middle of the night maybe you could try waiting. Does he sleep in the same room as you? That makes it easy, because if he does start to move around and fuss, you have a better chance of hearing him, so you can take him out. So, maybe you could try and see if he can go without that middle of the night potty time.
If that's not an option, I would recommend giving him a chew, like a bully stick, or even a Kong, after your middle of the night trip to potty. Our puppies used to get sit quietly chewing on something like that for as long as we would let them! And, most of the time, it made them sleepy and they fell back asleep! And, you'd get some peace and quiet until morning!


----------



## SXB (Jul 18, 2010)

He usually starts whining a little before I get up to take him out to pee. I haven't tried giving him the kong at night, but maybe that's a good idea. 
Also, should I be putting him in a crate at night? What I have him doing now is I put him in the bathroom with his bedding and I sleep in the room adjacent so I can hear him whining, but last night he peed in the bathroom.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Is he good with going into his crate? I would crate him at night, and put the crate into your room. That way, you can hear him and let him out if need be. And, give him something to do when he goes back into the crate so that YOU can go back to sleep! 

Maybe he needs a bit more exercise in the late afternoon/evening. I know you said you play with him in the evening, if you REALLY tire him out, mentally and physically, then he might do better about falling asleep after his middle of the night potty.

Lots of people neglect mental exercise, it can be really tiring, too! When you play, do things to make him think. Play hide and seek, or hide a treat/toy under a blanket, or do 5 minutes of training (sit, down, stay, etc) a few times a day!


----------

